# Manual do Gentoo em Portugues

## novatterra

Olá pessoal, tudo bem? 

Saudações à galera Gentooniana, 

Galera, 

seguinte 

resolvi traduzir o handbook, como eu já leio na net que a muito tempo não tem atualização do handbook pro portugues, descobri uma versão do handbook que segundo o site (gentoo wiki) tinha sua ultima atualização datada de 23 de fevereiro de 2013, sendo assim, cheguei a conclusão que o handbook em inglês está atualizadíssimo, então decidi colocà-lo a disposição do povo brazuca e nossos considerados portugas. aqui entra minhas dúvidas: 

1. Vcs acham que eu estou perdendo meu tempo ou realmente esse trabalho pode ser interessante? Por que? 

2. Como posso fazer pra disponibilizar o material já traduzido pro pessoal, (visto que não tenho site, blog ou qualquer coisa do gênero)? 

3. Seria melhor eu ir disponibilizando a medida que vou traduzindo ou traduzir tudo primeiro e depois postar em algum lugar? 

depois que eu terminar eu penso em traduzir tb uns artigos bem interessantes que eu encontrei no Gentoo Wiki, 

por favor pessoal, comentem, critiquem, sugiram, enfim, sou aberto aos comentários de vcs. 

grd abraço.

----------

## portaro

Não está perdendo seu tempo a sua contribuição será valiosa, por exemplo para mim que não entendo muito de Gentoo.

Para disponibilizar - um link por exemplo, num ficheiro html, pdf .

TRaduzir tudo e postar a guia completa era mais objectivo .

Obrigado.

----------

## luiztux

Meu caro, você não estará perdendo teu tempo. Carecemos de documentação em nossa língua. Espero que dê continuidade no projeto.

Obrigado!

----------

